# Nu-rora



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

What happened to these guys? Thier web page is still there but hasn't been updated scince 2002.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

hartracerman said:


> What happened to these guys? Thier web page is still there but hasn't been updated scince 2002.



Nurora is alive and well. Either email or call them..... :thumbsup:


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*NuRora*

Robert is concetrating on 1/32nd scale. The HO cars are done. Pity though...I was looking forward to the '37 Ford street rod and trailer combo. 
Rocky


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

He has couple other businesses, too. I haven't dealt with him for over a year.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

newbombturk said:


> Robert is cocnetrating on 1/32nd scale. The HO cars are done. Pity though...I was looking forward to the '37 Ford street rod and trailer combo.
> Rocky


Eh?
What is he doing with 1/32?
And I wonder what happened to the molds for the other cars...?
And yes, I also was looking forward to the '37 Street Rod...
Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Robert is still there and has everything on his web site drop him an email. If you haven't seen them he has som Galaxy wheels that are cool and the MKI TJET wheels look just like wire wheels on a TJET also his short axels are perfect for those cars that need the wheels pulled way in or when you want to mount a set of RRR whells that you have removed the inside spacers.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

I was lucky to get my nu rora Mach1 and el camino's, it took about 6-12 months to get them though.
Matt


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mad Matt said:


> I was lucky to get my nu rora Mach1 and el camino's, it took about 6-12 months to get them though.
> Matt



6 to 12 months?/ What!?


----------

